
Show HN: Chartify – Lightweight and customizable React.js chart component - kirillstyopkin
https://github.com/kisqin/chartify
======
mikecke
How many times has this been posted?

~~~
DanBC
It's probably better to email the mods when you spot things like this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kirillstyopkin](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kirillstyopkin)

------
blairanderson
Spam

